# Urinating in Sleep



## LED2013 (Dec 7, 2012)

My 8 month old male Vizsla is flooding the bed at night when he is sound asleep. This happens a couple of times a week. I had him checked for a urinary infection and he does not have one. He is fine all day in his crate while I'm at work. He does, however, urinate while playing with my other dogs...he will be playing/running and peeing all at the same time. I'm not talking just a little pee, it is a lot of pee. He is also a high energy boy who chases his tail a lot (which I'm trying to stop). If he were a person I would say he ADD and OCD. The urinating in his sleep really concerns me as I've never had another young intact male Vizsla with this problem. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. I will be talking to my vet again about this issue.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

We have had two rescue dog with this problem. It is normally one of two things. He needs to get his kidney levels check with a special type of diabetes. This is very very rare! 

The other problem which has been with both of our rescue dogs is psychogenic. Is he constituting his urine? What was his urine concentration level? I would ask the vet to look at that. Then ask them to calculate how much water a dog his breed, age and size should get. If they are a good vet they have a book for this and will have to calculate their answer, not just guess. 

Normally you should then measure out how much water he is drinking in a 24 hour period. Our dogs were drinking over 12 cups of water a day which was double their norm about. So we started a weekly process to measure one less cup a week over 6 weeks. 

If you don't get a good answer from your vet I would try another. They should have already mentioned this to you when you were there in my opinion.


----------



## LED2013 (Dec 7, 2012)

This good information. I do know he seems to drink a lot more than my two Wirehaired Vizslas. I will talk to the vet and if I don't feel comfortable with the answers, I'm going to contact Kansas State University to see if they can help me.


----------

